# Hintergrundbild verschieben



## Dieguito (26. Mai 2007)

Leider verschiebt dies das Hintergrundbild NICHT:


```
<div id='hintergrund' style='width: 900px; height: 600px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; background-image: url(../pix/back_see.jpg); position: absolute; top: 0px; left: 0px;'></div>

<script type='text/javascript'>
backgroundPositionX=0; backgroundPositionY=0; 
backgroundPositionX++; backgroundPositionY++; 
document.getElementById("hintergrund").style["backgroundPosition"] = backgroundPositionX + "px " + backgroundPositionY + "px";

</script>
```

Was nicht stimmt an:

```
document.getElementById("hintergrund").style["backgroundPosition"] = backgroundPositionX + "px " + backgroundPositionY + "px";
```


----------



## Quaese (26. Mai 2007)

Hi,

bei mir funktioniert Dein Script in folgendem Kontext:

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
backgroundPositionX=0; backgroundPositionY=0;
function moveBG(){
  backgroundPositionX++; backgroundPositionY++;
  document.getElementById("hintergrund").style["backgroundPosition"] = backgroundPositionX + "px " + backgroundPositionY + "px";
}

window.onload = moveBG;  // Nach dem Laden verschieben
</script>
</head>
<body>
  <button onclick="moveBG();">moveBG</button>
  <div id='hintergrund' style='width: 900px; height: 600px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; background-image: url(../bilder/fussball1.jpg); position: absolute; top: 0px; left: 0px;'></div>
</body>
</html>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

